# home multi gym



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Can anyone recommend one (would ideally look on fleabay)

With a busy life style work and young kids I don't have time for the local gym but would like to do routine reps of core muscles to strengthen up a little as all I do is sit behind a desk at work and now started to play a bit of sports

So would like a multi gym, as ease of use to do main upper body and legs 

Any recommendations


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

Good set of dumbbells is all you need.. There are endless videos on YouTube if you need inspiration!! : )


----------



## TommiL (Jul 29, 2013)

Do you have space for a power cage and a bench? With that you can do all the exercises that you need. I would love to have space for that.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

If you are serious about getting a good strong physique.

New price examples

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf302-flat-bench-with-dumbell-rack.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-100kg-olympic-rubber-radial-barbell-kit-with-7-bar.php

:thumb:

The above equipment is all you will ever need, combine that with some medium cardio (one hour light jog and or walking) 3/4 times a week and your set for life, Unless you want to train with heavier weight :devil: :thumb:

Eat right, train consistently (SHHHH I'll let you into a big secret, massive arms in six weeks is a complete lie! :doublesho)

It really is that simple, don't be fooled by the latest fitness industry fads.

Feel free to look in on us on:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868&page=282

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^This


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^^ This as well.

Multigyms are normally more expensive and less effective than the power rack setup. It astounds me that some gyms you pay membership for don't have power racks.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mate to be honest you don't need a power rack at the start, just an decent adjustable bench and some dumbbells with various weight plates.

If you're just looking for some basic core exercises then a power rack is overkill and an unecessary expense as you'd then also need a barbell.

Trust me, you can do so many exercises with just a set of dumbbells and a bench. Plus that doesn't take up much room in the house either (oh and you definitely DON'T need to waste your money on a multigym!)

Also mate, I wouldn't do a "light jog or walk for an hour" 3/4 times a week either. In my opinion you'd be much better doing some interval training for a much shorter amount of time. Light jog for 2 minutes, then sprint for 10 seconds, then light jog for 2 mins, sprint for 10 seconds etc. Do that for 20 minutes and that will burn a lot more than a constant light jog for an hour! Obviously as you get fitter, increase the sprint time.
Or mark out a 50m stretch in a field and sprint it, then jog back, sprint it, then jog back etc. Again, do that a few times and you'll definitely feel it!


----------

